

Does this mean Microsoft actually gets the cloud now? - billyanon
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_on_the_issues/archive/2010/11/11/the-economic-impact-of-the-cloud.aspx

======
mh_
The post links to a Microsoft Document titled: "The Economics of the Cloud".
The original link is .XPS (which you might not have a viewer for).

I have converted to .pdf and uploaded here:
[http://thinkst.com/stuff/notmines/The-Economics-of-the-
Cloud...](http://thinkst.com/stuff/notmines/The-Economics-of-the-Cloud.pdf)

